
When the Desire for Learning Hit Winston Churchill - hhs
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2019/08/when-desire-for-learning-hit-winston.html
======
jahbrewski
Churchill is absolutely worth reading and reading about. I recently finished
“Churchill: Walking with Destiny” and highly encourage you to pick it up!

In other news: does anyone have a history reading list, akin to the one
Churchill references, for getting “up to speed” on “major” topics? (In quotes
because obviously “history” is an almost unfathomably broad topic).

------
aklemm
What a joy! That I also didn’t get a real fire for learning until around age
20 makes this relatable. That it’s Churchill makes it fun to read.

